# License for private pond ?



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

Do I need a license to fish a private stocked farm pond? My kids go there often. D Buck


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

If it's truly a private pond I'd say no. In order to be private, ONE owner has to own all of the land surrounding the pond and it can have no inlet or outlet. You say your kids go there often. How old are your kids? If they're under seventeen, they don't need a license anyway.

John


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Not the private pond question again......

Here is what you need in order for the pond to be considered private.
-all the land around the pond must be private
-the pond has no inlets/outlets
-the pond has never been stocked by the dnr

If all three criteria are met, then you are safe and do not need a license.


----------

